# Wally, andy , dj for baron davis reported on WKNR



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Cleveland radio just reported that the deal is getting close to be completed.. WTF?!?


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

That would be incredible, but I won't get my hopes up until this thing is reported on a legit info source


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

They keep talking about it on WKNR 850 in cleveland and reported it on a sportscenter radio update.. They said that andy might have veto'd it though they arent sure..


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

SamTheMan67 said:


> They keep talking about it on WKNR 850 in cleveland and reported it on a sportscenter radio update.. They said that andy might have veto'd it though they arent sure..


If he did veto it...I will personnally squeeze his b-alls until they pop.


----------



## TheBowski (Jun 12, 2002)

I doubt this happens after what they turned down from Detroit. However, if Anderson ends up being the reason it doesn't go down, I hate him. I don't even know that I like the idea of Baron Davis on the Cavs since he likes to shoot (a lot), but giving LeBron anyone of talent to play with is just so intriguing. Anderson would be dumb not to go there, assuming he gets to play. He would flourish with how active he is, especially on the offensive boards. Golden State is also looking to move Al Harrington which would free up more time for Andy to play.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

I turned on WKNR to see if they talked about this deal. Kenny Roda mentioned that there was a rumor on CBS Sportsline that they could try to trade for B. Davis. I hope that it happens. I won't get too excited until I hear something more definite. Some GM's throw false rumors out there to try to position themselves for the real trade that they want to make. Golden State could be throwing out rumors to get some other team to offer more for Davis.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

SamTheMan67 said:


> They keep talking about it on WKNR 850 in cleveland and reported it on a sportscenter radio update.. *They said that andy might have veto'd it* though they arent sure..


:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

If ****ing Andy vetoed it, ugghhh words aren't enough


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

TheBowski said:


> I doubt this happens after what they turned down from Detroit. However, if Anderson ends up being the reason it doesn't go down, I hate him. I don't even know that I like the idea of Baron Davis on the Cavs since he likes to shoot (a lot), but giving LeBron anyone of talent to play with is just so intriguing. Anderson would be dumb not to go there, assuming he gets to play. He would flourish with how active he is, especially on the offensive boards. Golden State is also looking to move Al Harrington which would free up more time for Andy to play.


I agree I'm not sure how good of a fit Baron is but man that's a lot of talent that we don't have


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I heard this rumor is BS btw...and if Andy DID veto it, ****


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Seriously, that would be like the Gasol trade. A ton of talent for scrubs. No way GS could be that stupid.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Did you guys give Andy a no trade clause or something? If he did veto it, THANK YOU ANDY!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

P to the Wee said:


> Did you guys give Andy a no trade clause or something? If he did veto it, THANK YOU ANDY!


No it's an NBA rule for when you sign a restricted free agent, because he held out, right now he can still veto any trade that is made. That falls off eventually though, so mid-season we could trade him anywhere without his approval.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Shaoxia said:


> Seriously, that would be like the Gasol trade. A ton of talent for scrubs. No way GS could be that stupid.


Golden State wants to build around Biedrins & Ellis, so they might if Cleveland throws in a couple of firsts. As adding a second all star is pretty much the only chance they have at retaining James, they need to get something done.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If we're going to use our first rounders to draft superstars like JJ Hickson and Shannon Brown, then trade them all for all I care.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

ehmunro said:


> Golden State wants to build around Biedrins & Ellis, so they might if Cleveland throws in a couple of firsts. As adding a second all star is pretty much the only chance they have at retaining James, they need to get something done.


If they add some young talent to that deal, sure it makes more sense. But just Sideshow Bob, Wally and DJ who hardly even plays anymore? That's not a rebuild.


----------

